# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Φλώρια Ιζαμπελ

## Lovecarduelis

Εδώ ένα ζευγάρι φλώρια Ίζαμπελ!! Ελπίζω να μου φέρουν νεοσσούς!

(Γιώργαρε εδώ σε έχω)

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο να σου ζησουν ! μπορεις να μας πεις περισσοτερα για την μεταλλαξη αυτη και αν γνωριζεις ποιες αλλες εχουν δημιουργηθει ή εχουν βρεθει στους φλωρους;

----------


## orion

πανέμορφα πουλιά... καλή συνέχεια

----------


## panos70

Και αν κελαηδανε οπως τα αγρια;ειναι πολυ ωραια να τα χαιρεσαι,ποσο τα αγορασες;

----------


## ria

Γιωργο υπεροχα τα ιζαμπελ..φοβερα απλα !!!!!!!αντε καλους απογονους συντομα..βεβαια κρυφη αδυναμια τα λουτινακια!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Υπάρχουν ακόμα οι μεταλλάξεις .... Λουτίνο, Αχάτης, Σαττινέ, Καφέ.
Είναι πανέμορφα πουλιά, πλέον όλο και περισσότεροι εκτροφείς ασχολούνται με την εκτροφή τους .
Το ζευγάρωμα τους δεν είναι τόσο απαιτητικό όσο της καρδερίνας, αρκεί μια 60αρα ζευγαρώστρα, καλή διαχείρηση όλο τον χρόνο (όχι κάτι το πολύ ιδιαίτερο)
σωστή κάλυψη όταν θα έρθει ο καιρός για αναπαραγωγή και βέβαια τύχη, όπως χρειάζονται σε όσους εκτρέφουν εκτροφής Ιθαγενή!
Τρελαίνονται για ηλιόσπορο, είναι ήμερα σχετικά και δεν έχουν τα προβλήματα εντερικών, στον βαθμό που τα συναντάμε στις καρδερίνες.
Τώρα για κελάηδημα μην με ρωτάτε ..... είμαι καρδερινάς και δεν θα είμαι αντικειμενικός ......

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!! Πάνο 140 ευρώ το ζευγάρι τα πήρα.

----------


## mitsman

Να σου ζησουν Γιωργο!!! αν βγαλεις να μου κρατησεις ενα με βουλες σε παρακαλω... λατρευω τα φλωρια απο τα παιδικα μου χρονια τα παρακολουθω!!!!!  ειναι βρωμοπουλα αλλα ειναι πραγματικα πανεμορφα!

----------


## vag21

καλη επιτυχια γιωργαρα.
υ.γ μακρια απο τις καρδερινες-μουλακια μη τσιμπησουν τιποτα.χαχαχαχαχχα

----------


## geam

Γιωργο σε είδα.... πατροπαραδοτος εγω...

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ναι , ναι Βαγγελη εχω το νου μου!!  χαχαχαχα
απο μακρια και αγαπημενα, αυτο το μπιζαρισμα δεν το μπορω με τιποτα!!  χαχαχα

----------


## giocakis

πολυ ομορφα φιλε..

----------


## vag21

> Ναι , ναι Βαγγελη εχω το νου μου!!  χαχαχαχα
> απο μακρια και αγαπημενα, αυτο το μπιζαρισμα δεν το μπορω με τιποτα!!  χαχαχα


σωστος ο γιωργαρος

----------


## panos70

> Lovecarduelis   Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!! Πάνο 140 ευρώ το ζευγάρι τα πήρα.


  Γιωργο πολυ ομορφα να τα χαιρεσαι μου αρεσαν πολυ ,ενα καλο ζευγαρι καναρινια εχει 100 ευρω αυτα που ειναι λιγο σπανια να μην εχουν 140; ειναι νομιζω καλη τιμη

----------

